# Baggio in the garden



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

The light was just right to get some good pics of his coat today! 

View attachment 5114


View attachment 5116


View attachment 5117


View attachment 5118


View attachment 5119


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

WOW hes lovely, is there a dog under all that hair and how does he cope in summer?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Wow!  His coat looks a lot more "developed" than Gabby's?


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Wow! That is really quite amazing!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Great pics of a great breed of dog.

ild long to feel the coat of one of them dogs lol


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

lalala said:


> WOW hes lovely, is there a dog under all that hair and how does he cope in summer?


Yeah, there's a dog there, honest! He copes very well in the summer - the coat is nature's way of helping him to regulate his temperature. Air gets trapped between the maps and keeps him cool in summer and warm in winter.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Wow!  His coat looks a lot more "developed" than Gabby's?


It is - unfortunately Gabby has lost a lot of her maps, don't know why. Evie did pull a few out when she was a puppy, but they should have grown back by now. The best the vet could come up with was hormonal problems - but someone on here (think it might have been Sallyanne) was saying that Febreeze is bad for dogs' skin - and we always used to spray their bedding with that, so don't know if that's had anything to do with it.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

jackson said:


> Wow! That is really quite amazing!


Thank you! It's certainly a once seen, never forgotten coat!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - they are such a lovely breed 

Edited to be nosy LOL

How long have you been on the Import Reg and is there any talk of coming off any time soon???


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Great pics of a great breed of dog.
> 
> ild long to feel the coat of one of them dogs lol


Each map feels exactly like a piece of felt - in America they sometimes call them felts instead of maps.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

he's amazing what a wonderful coat, wow!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Great pics - they are such a lovely breed
> 
> Edited to be nosy LOL
> 
> How long have you been on the Import Reg and is there any talk of coming off any time soon???


How long is a piece of string? As you probably know with having DDBs (another lovely breed, btw ) there are no hard and fast rules, and trying to get a straight answer from the Kennel Club is like trying to use a chocolate teapot. Some breeeds |(ie the cotons) came off the import register wth about 60 dogs registered, and others (such as DDBs) had several hundred - maybe even more - and still were on the import register. Re the bergamaschi, there are only about 45 in the country - but we are working on that!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Re the bergamaschi, there are only about 45 in the country - but we are working on that!


How's that going?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I would imagine with enough entries in the Import Class you have a strong case - Podengo didnt take long to come off did they - although I know nothing of how many litters were reg or what the entries were like etc. DDB had some problems with clubs that led to not coming off very fast - have you got a breed club etc? I hadnt really taken much notice of those sorts of things with your breed but would love to know how its going - now we have breed classes I kinda miss being on the Import Reg and still go look at whos judging LOL


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> How's that going?


Sigh - well, you know I said I thought she was in season? Seems I was a bit premature - she swelled a little bit, then stopped, and everything seems to have gone back to normal. She did this on her second season, and then came into season proper about six weeks later. Trust Calli to be a prima donna like this - she should actually have been in season at the end of February!  Talk about making people wait! I'm checking her every day - and poor Jet, her "husband-to-be" is waiting impatiently in Bristol for her!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Doh! Damn bitch! I wanna see puppy pictures when the deed is done, have you got any of your lot when they were babies? Can't imagine what they would look like!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I would imagine with enough entries in the Import Class you have a strong case - Podengo didnt take long to come off did they - although I know nothing of how many litters were reg or what the entries were like etc. DDB had some problems with clubs that led to not coming off very fast - have you got a breed club etc? I hadnt really taken much notice of those sorts of things with your breed but would love to know how its going - now we have breed classes I kinda miss being on the Import Reg and still go look at whos judging LOL


Ah, you see Debbie, that's the trouble - apart from our two, there's only Siggi being shown regularly, and then another three who are shown now and again. We do have a breed club - The Bergamasco Club of Great Britain - Siggi's owner is Secretary and Sarah and I are on the committee - but we need to get more lines into the country. We have a dog lined up for Calli that will extend the lines - if only she would come into season! I must admit I miss the DDBs - we only have swedish lapphunds and beaucerons to compete against - and eurasiers if they put us against the utility group, which they sometimes do.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh I really did think there were a few more than that - I must go have a nose at the Import Class when at shows - Siggy is knocking on in age - maybe 8 years now? So he wont be around in the rings for that much longer I wouldnt imagine although last I spoke he was still loving it 
Its such a shame that so few are shown - fingers crossed that Calli comes into season soon and produces some lovely babies 
Its kinda weird for us now - mainly they were the only entries in the Import class for a while with the odd Beac and sometimes Siggy so having our own classes isnt that different from before - but looking forward to being at Crufts for the first year with my own breed rather than being around the Rough Collie rings


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Doh! Damn bitch! I wanna see puppy pictures when the deed is done, have you got any of your lot when they were babies? Can't imagine what they would look like!


Got some pics of Calli - they are like fluffy briards until their coat starts to develop.

View attachment 5122


View attachment 5123


View attachment 5124


View attachment 5125


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG how cute are they as babies - look nothing like the breed they mature into


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Awww, you just wouldn't imagine the way their coats go from those pics. I can see me getting a Bergamasco one day! The OH loved Gabby!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Awww, you just wouldn't imagine the way their coats go from those pics. I can see me getting a Bergamasco one day! The OH loved Gabby!


Has she seen the pics of Baggio? We'll deffo have to bring him next time we come!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Oh I really did think there were a few more than that - I must go have a nose at the Import Class when at shows - Siggy is knocking on in age - maybe 8 years now? So he wont be around in the rings for that much longer I wouldnt imagine although last I spoke he was still loving it
> Its such a shame that so few are shown - fingers crossed that Calli comes into season soon and produces some lovely babies
> Its kinda weird for us now - mainly they were the only entries in the Import class for a while with the odd Beac and sometimes Siggy so having our own classes isnt that different from before - but looking forward to being at Crufts for the first year with my own breed rather than being around the Rough Collie rings


I know - I thnk it's dreadful that Crufts is the only Championship Show that doesn't have Import Reg classes. I'm sure they could tuck them into the schedule somewhere - and it would be nice to do the lap of honour around the best in show ring!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Has she seen the pics of Baggio? We'll deffo have to bring him next time we come!


No, she's in bed but will show her tomorrow! Are you coming over next weekend then? Think next weekend we have kept clear for "us" time so will just be our three!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I totally agree with you about Crufts not having an Import Reg class - just think of the money they would be making if they did - you really would think they would go for the idea on money alone!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> No, she's in bed but will show her tomorrow! Are you coming over next weekend then? Think next weekend we have kept clear for "us" time so will just be our three!


I'll check with Sarah and let you know - I can't remember whether or not she said she was working.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Got some pics of Calli - they are like fluffy briards until their coat starts to develop.
> 
> View attachment 5122
> 
> ...


Awww they remind me off lil bearded collies... how cute was she


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I totally agree with you about Crufts not having an Import Reg class - just think of the money they would be making if they did - you really would think they would go for the idea on money alone!!!!


Yeah, 'cos they're not backwards at coming forwards where money's concerned.

(Crikey - that's one of my mother's phrases. Help!! I'm turning into my mother! )


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awww they remind me off lil bearded collies... how cute was she


She had my OH wrapped around her paw when she was young - all she had to do was look up at him through her eyelashes and she got away with murder!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

But its a bloody good saying that about sums the KC up...
Sorry for hi jacking your pic thread hun - should have really started a new one or pm'd ya LOL


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow! dogs with dreads, thats amazing!

What do they look like as pups?!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Debbie said:


> But its a bloody good saying that about sums the KC up...
> Sorry for hi jacking your pic thread hun - should have really started a new one or pm'd ya LOL


Don't mind at all - it's all relevant to the bergamasco! We really will have to meet up at once of these show - it seems we think alike (well, where dogs and the KC are concerned anyway!)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Wow! dogs with dreads, thats amazing!
> 
> What do they look like as pups?!


Like fluffy briards - have a look at post #19


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

We will do - I intend to come and watch the Import Class at the next few shows I am at so I wont miss you


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow great pics. how long does it take for coat to mature into maps?


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww lovely dog,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow lovely pictures,,,i love the puppy pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> wow great pics. how long does it take for coat to mature into maps?


It starts at about 9 months to a year, and by the time the dog is about 5 years old,  the coat is complete!


----------

